# FEELER: NorthNJ Cruze Meet



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, we're trying to get a feeler for who would be interested in a Cruze meet that's from Northern New Jersey.

Toyotech and I believe Morris County might be best, and we're looking into a park around that area, along with Bergen County.

This is a *Feeler*, please join the facebook group for this meet here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/231232267034596/

If you're interested, please also let us know on this page.

Thank you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Octane Cruze said:


> Hello everyone, we're trying to get a feeler for who would be interested in a Cruze meet that's from Northern New Jersey.
> 
> Toyotech and I believe Morris County might be best, and we're looking into a park around that area, along with Bergen County.
> 
> ...


How far(as in road time) is that from Trenton(turnpike exit 7)? I usually only hang out between exits 4 and 7 when I am in town. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> How far(as in road time) is that from Trenton(turnpike exit 7)? I usually only hang out between exits 4 and 7 when I am in town.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hour and a half




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am in Northern Westchester County, NY - I could meet in Bergen County, NJ. I am not a Facebook member.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would take the drive


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

I can make it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

The Morris/Bergen idea is just throwing it out there. Depending on how much interest gives a better idea. For 10 or so cars we can do most parks without much hassle. 

The reasoning behind the North jersey idea is I would hope maybe some PA/NY peeps could stop in.
The other reason is most of the parks are rarely patrolled, and being the off season there are better choices for photo's/parking.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds good. I'm in Bergen county. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> I am in Northern Westchester County, NY - I could meet in Bergen County, NJ. I am not a Facebook member.


Okay, if you'd like to inbox me your email - i'll send you an alert for when we get the ball rolling on location/time/date.
Also, if you could, "subscribe" to this thread.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

lukeurip said:


> Sounds good. I'm in Bergen county.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





passionincar said:


> I can make it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Rocky87 said:


> I would take the drive


If you guys could join the facebook group, that'd be awesome
https://www.facebook.com/groups/231232267034596/

This way we could give up to the minute responses.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just sent a request.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Merc, accepted you.

Please share the word everyone that sees this!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Okay, if you'd like to inbox me your email - i'll send you an alert for when we get the ball rolling on location/time/date.
> Also, if you could, "subscribe" to this thread.


 - Done


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> - Done


Accepted as well, thank you!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey wait a second I work in northern New Jersey in Sussex County. I would definitely show up!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I am always in sussex county and I am in Morristown almost every weekend. This would be awesome if I can manage to make it work with my schedule


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Im down in central jersey buy id be interested if you guys do anything in spring time.


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just sent a request myself.


----------



## fsainte001 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am in Nyack, NY and I will go to the Bergen County NY meet.


----------

